# J W Benson Half Hunter



## shep1266 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have just been given a half hunter and am trying to find out more information about it. Inside the back cover is stamped JWB with the letter L below it also stamped is a crown, Roman numeral 2, 18 and something else I can't make out below that is 886. Inside by the workings it says The Ludgate below it is the makers signature. Also stamped is the number 3886. I'd appreciate any information on the above watch


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome.

Benson's were noted for quality and set rigorous standards for movements etc. from the manufacturers that supplied them. In most cases the movement would bear only the Benson name. Identification of a particular movement may be very difficult without pictures - in focus, well lit so all details are clear. Same applies to the case - clear images showing any inscriptions and hallmarks.

Look forward to seeing images.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Have a look at this thread here. There's some information about J W Benson and a few links to more authoritative sources.

-wotsch


----------



## shep1266 (Jan 22, 2013)

would love to send some pictures but do not know how to get them onto the forum


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Shep

Have a read of the 'How to post pictures' link in the Introduce yourself section ( a few times, then let it sink in if you're not very good with computers,)

There's a lot more helpful stuff pinned at the top of the section.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds a lovely pocket watch, would like to see a picture if possible


----------



## shep1266 (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shep...that link only takes you to the Photobucket home page. If you are using the new PB, hover your cursor over the pic and then touch the cog icon that appears. A drop down box appears....click 'Get links'.










A new box will appear....click the last option...the one with the IMG tags.....










Now come back to your post and and return the cursor to appear under any text you have written. R click to bring up the paste option....L click on paste, and the code will be pasted under your text. You wont see the pic until you hit the post button. Hope this helps a bit.


----------

